# Letter to the President



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Dear Mr.Bezoz , What's Happenin?
I'm writin you because
Shit is still real ****ed up with my app.
Pretty much the same way
Right around the time the last update came out
Ain't nothing changed, all the promises you made, before I got onboarded...they ain't come true.
(Tell me what do, these bots taking all the blocks in FC)
(Release more blocks, dear Mr.Bezoz)
Me and My other drivers is wondering what's going on. Holla.
(Tell me what to do, these bots taking all the blocks in FC)
(Release more blocks)

-2Block


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

mr.beez told me to tell you to just cheat like everyone els and if you could please point out specific problems with the app and what device you use.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

They say you got a script.
You're up there every weekend
You're taking all the blocks and it's bringin' me down
But I know the drop times.
And tapping is useless when the bots are good
And the tips get smaller all the time.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Stay in school kid. ~ Indy, J.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nobody else remixes songs during their endless hours of driving?


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flex89 said:


> Nobody else remixes songs during their endless hours of driving?


endless hours of driving? blocks take an hour, hour and half max...


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> endless hours of driving? blocks take an hour, hour and half max...


 I guess that's why you have so much time to ride on my nuts.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flex89 said:


> I guess that's why you have so much time to ride on my nuts.


is that a sexual fantasy of yours? theirs like 5 people that post on this board JUST SAYING


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

But your the only one who follows me around on every thread , begging for attention. Poor baby. Nobody loves the fat old fool anymore.


----------

